# Therapy Dog for Autistic Children??



## Angela-R (May 11, 2009)

Hi,

I'm a newbie to the board, already introduced myself and family on the other board. I have a question, and am hoping for a little direction.

We just brought our absolutely beautiful puppy home a week ago. She's about 9 weeks now, comes from a top breeding Check. Dam and Sire. Her name is Eva Starkes-Herz Reigelman V Reinwald..Geeesh that's a mouthful, we call her Eva. Incredible intelligence, and patience. 

I have a 4 yo autistic daughter, that attends pre-k in a small class. So I've been bringing her (Eva) in the afternoons for social time, lots of stimulus, and and learning time in a short period.

Today, we had a boy who is 3 and really doesn't talk much or come out of his own world. He was a different boy and said 4 words, that none of us had ever heard him say, he really never speaks. It was amazing, and Eva sat there for the most part, didn't mouth him, she was patient and careful even as a young pup. 

Now from what I've read it's about a year till you can go through the therapy certification. Until then we socialize and work on training, is that correct? 

Is this a possibility to be certified as a therapy dog for children with disabilities? And where would I look to find some guidance locally? Or should I say what organization would I look into? 

Sorry this is so darn long! I would greatly appreciate any thoughts or feedback on getting started. 

Thank you so much.

Angela & Eva


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, your pup has to be a year old.

I don't know if you can specifically certifiy a dog for children with disabilities but look on Therapy Dog International. They do have a reading program for kids. I assume once your dog is certified you could take her anywhere.

My trainer comes to your area in the winter. I can't remember the town.

I've seen the change in a little autistic girl with my dog too. It's amazing the change these kids have with animals.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

hi
it was explained to me by a trainer that once your dog successfully passes the therapy dog certification - additional training and/or a certain about of hours or time period must pass of doing general therapy work with adults before moving on to special need kids. (not all organizations require this, my apologies for not knowing all of the particulars)

but to be honest, it depends greatly on the organization in which she's certified (which is different from a registry) and the actual facility that you plan to work with. some faciities will accept dogs from one organization and not another because some require higher levels of training, etc.

my boy and i will be going the TDI route (therapy dogs international)... and although we still have quite a bit of work to do - we did participate in a career day at an elementary school (where i did a presentation on animal related careers, jobs that dogs themselves have, and general responsible pet ownership topics) and since then have been asked back several times. a couple of the classrooms that we work with are special ed (the full spectrum).

i agree, its very rewarding... there are kids who stayed in their corner during the first visit... but are now the first ones coming up to Tilden as soon as we enter the class.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Kids and dogs, does it get any better than that?









Do you have a local children's hospital? If so call and ask them if there is a group of therapy dogs that come visit. If there is then find out the name of the group and contact them. 

No children's hospital, then contact a regular hospital and ask if they allow therapy dog visits in their children's area. From there again you can find the group and contact them.

Once you find a group that works their dogs around children you can find out if any specialize.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It all depends on what organization you go with. You can find a list of therapy dog organizations here:
http://www.dogplay.com/Activities/Therapy/join.html

Right now you should keep focusing heavily on socialization. There are critical periods of socialization from 8-12 weeks of age for puppies and it is important to properly socialize the pup at that time. You can read more about how to properly socialize, what types of things should be done and what the socialization periods are here:
http://www.dogscouts1.com/How_to_socialize.html

and here:
http://www.dogscouts1.com/Puppies_section.html


----------



## Angela-R (May 11, 2009)

WOW, thank you for all the amazing quick responses! 

The links are great and I will dive into them tonight and see what I can turn up. I knew socialization was major, and hearing from each of you, keeps that first in my head at this early age. 

I know that Eva needs a job, you can see it in her face. I am amazed daily at just how smart she is, really understands things so quickly. 

Don't want to overwhelm her, I want to keep it fun and interesting. We basic train about 4 times a day for 10-15 minutes and then have a play session. 

I was floored today when this young boy spoke, he even said cat and then purred like one! lol We all were in shock! 

Thank you again for the help, you'll be hearing from me again no doubt. What a great group!









Angela & Eva


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

I have looked into a local therapy dog center where I live. Their requirements are:

~must be 2 years old
~must be spayed/neutered
~must have all shots and verification of it
~must have 2 obedience courses passed....level I and level II or similar (can be taken anywhere with certified trainer)
~must pass their test they give after the above have been met


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

You got good advise about checking with the groups in your area for their requirements - they can vary greatly.

Regarding autistic kids, I find it amazing how fast some of the kids bond with a dog. My dogs and I will soon be doing our second year with a softball league for children with disabilites. One of the therapists cried the first day telling us that 3 of the boys with autism used more speech with the therapy dogs than they had previously had ever heard at one time.

They also brought them water (when the boys were thirsty







)

We had 8 therapy dogs there each Sunday - one for each team. It was very rewarding.







They were even in the team pictures!

Sounds like you are doing a good job of socializing your dog. Great start - do all you can to expose your dog to as many sights and sounds as possible.

Keep in mind that the reason it is required for a dog to be a certain age (usually at least 1 year old) is partly because puppy temperament is not always the same as adult temperament. 

AAT is so rewarding - good luck to you and your potential partner!


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Thought that I would just add this here instead of starting a new thread. I received a call yesterday from a woman who has purchased a "service" dog. she is bi polar. She has so far paid 5000 for a lab that does not even come when called and only sits because she trained him too. I am furious. The dog also sounds nervy as he is afraid of everything such as doors,boxes in the floor at wal mart etc. I am going to evaluate the dog for her and try to help her get her money back. She still owes 2400 and has to send this dog back for further "training" but the people cannot articulate as to exactly what that training entails. There has GOT to be a way to stop this kind of thing. After I evaluate the dog,I am going to help her file with the BBB and go from there


----------



## Angela-R (May 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Skye'sMomYou got good advise about checking with the groups in your area for their requirements - they can vary greatly.
> 
> Regarding autistic kids, I find it amazing how fast some of the kids bond with a dog. My dogs and I will soon be doing our second year with a softball league for children with disabilites. One of the therapists cried the first day telling us that 3 of the boys with autism used more speech with the therapy dogs than they had previously had ever heard at one time.
> 
> ...


Hello sorry to be slow in my responses here, busy with my 3 kids, my pup and the ranch.

Got some great advice here, and am following through. I am really encouraged by our daily outings with Eva. She really likes meeting people, and especially kids. She'll have lots more socializing over the summer, as we're taking here in the RV on vacation. So lots of new things to see, hear and explore. 

What a wonderful story about the softball teams. Gives me even more motivation, to stay on this course. She seems so happy to help the kids. Even being so young, I can only imagine as she gets older her temperament will grow stronger. 

Thanks again for all the help. 

Angela & Eva


----------

